
Ask HN: Google Drive Backup and Sync on Windows Is Horribly Buggy - okareaman
The problems are myriad, the worst being on my daughters laptop the fan running at high speed because it maxed out the cpu. Other than that, I ran into about 10 serious bugs in the hour spent just trying to sync my cloud drive and my Google Drive folder on Windows 10. How is it that a trillion dollar company with 100,000 employees can ship such a terrible program. Don&#x27;t they use it themselves on Windows?
======
ohiovr
Nextcloud is pretty good, friend of mine says the new version has an easy
OnlyOffice Installer. I recommend both.

